# Jobs in Cyprus



## suzannecartwright197 (4 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm hoping you can help me!
I'm looking to relocate to Cyprus from the UK. I'd like to start my own business but to begin with I'd need work. I've been to the A Place in the Sun event today and have been informed that the employer would need to prove that the job cannot be filled by a Cypriot/EU national. 
Can anyone give me any insight into this and how feasible it is to get work? I'd be looking for a professional role (client services etc.) ideally. 
Any general advise also welcome 
Thanks


----------



## patisi (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi, I'd look into Forex companies, I hear they hire foreigners all the time. They are probably used to the requirements and might be able to guide you if there's interest. However, it seems to involve cold calls. Do you mind sharing, if you are successful? Best of luck!


----------



## suzannecartwright197 (4 mo ago)

patisi said:


> Hi, I'd look into Forex companies, I hear they hire foreigners all the time. They are probably used to the requirements and might be able to guide you if there's interest. However, it seems to involve cold calls. Do you mind sharing, if you are successful? Best of luck!


Thanks Patisi!


----------

